# Semco Teak Sealer



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

I am looking for some pictures of teak with Semco Teak Sealer applied. I am thinking of using it on my caprail and would like to see some more examples of the different color choices they have. 

If you have any pics, please post them!

Thanks


----------



## wopalx (Feb 13, 2012)

We have been using the product for many years now, typically we apply it 3 to 4 times per year depending on the amount of racing we have done and the amount of rain we have had.

Bow shot is of the natural on my fathers new boat shortly after it was applied to the teak.

The old boat we needed to give the teak a light sand after I think 7 years to get it back to looking it's best. The 2nd pic is the just after that was done.


----------



## Gladrags1 (Apr 9, 2003)

We are changing over to Semco for the caprails and bowsprit teak as I like it better (so far) than Cetol. We are using the goldtone color as it seems to be the closest in color to Cetol Original but without the orangy tint. We plan on over coating with Cetol clear gloss for more shine. We like the fact that semco soaks in to the wood while Cetol seems to sit on top. To get an idea of color options; go to the Semco site and scroll down to see pictures of teak sealed in different shades of their product: Semco Products. Once done with our project we can take pictures but this is the best I can do for now.

Tod


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

I used the gold tone on a swim platform of a ski nautique. At first I thought it kind of a hokey color, but I got used to it. My neighbor does natural on his deck, and it looks really nice.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Lot's of discussion of the subject the following:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/75133-teak-sealers.html


----------



## teakpro (May 14, 2012)

It's hard to find good quality teak sealers now days. I used the Semco brand, but found a better TEAK SEALER called Primo Wood Products. Primo Teak Sealer is an easy to use, epoxy resin & teak oil blend that really lasts. This products outlasts Semco by 2 to 1. Try it out



wopalx said:


> We have been using the product for many years now, typically we apply it 3 to 4 times per year depending on the amount of racing we have done and the amount of rain we have had.
> 
> Bow shot is of the natural on my fathers new boat shortly after it was applied to the teak.
> 
> The old boat we needed to give the teak a light sand after I think 7 years to get it back to looking it's best. The 2nd pic is the just after that was done.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

A friend said that he had trouble with semco attacking the caulking on his deck. I've been using Semco for years and have had no such troubles with Semco and the TDS caulking on the cockpit hatches. I'm a little hesitate to switch to another brand like Primo without some feedback on effects on caulking.


----------



## teakpro (May 14, 2012)

I have used Primo teak sealer over water proof caulking in the past with no problems. I even use the Primo Teak sealer over some of the hardware on my boat it act's like an extra layer of protection.


----------



## oomfh (Mar 28, 2010)

See pix below. Have since gone back to Cetol. Semco simply didn't last as long as anticipated - looked anemic after only a couple of months.

Before applying Semco










After applying _initial 2 coats_ of Semco


----------



## teakpro (May 14, 2012)

Two chairs sealed at the same time. 
(Left side) is Semco and (Right side) is Primo Teak Sealer.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

semco here: mix of 1/2 goldtone, 1/2 natural


----------



## Beersmith (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

TealPro ..... and your connection with Primo is ?


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

I use Semco on my caprail. I like it quite a lot but you do have to re-apply every 3-4 months (likely 1-2 months in FL) to keep it looking good, but application is really easy, just rub it on with a sponge or a rag. 

The reason I chose it was because of a statement in Practical Sailor that if you let it go and don't re-apply, it dissolves into nothing. It just kind of disappears. To me this is a good thing because it saves me the trouble of removing the old stuff if I go through a busy or lazy period and can't keep it up. 

After two seasons, I would say Practical Sailor is right, when the stuff wears away, there isn't much left. If you look closely in the wood grain, you can see some of the pigment remaining but it is nowhere near as bad as anything you would have to sand off. It's mostly like powder. I only applied it once last year in the spring and there is still a little color left, so I'm reasonably pleased.


----------

